

Ask HN: What are some good resources for learning distributed systems? - rsa

How did you become proficient in distributed systems ? Please provide any books/papers/tutorials/videos that you used in learning distributed systems to implement large scale systems.
Appreciate your responses.
======
robotresearcher
If you read one paper, make it Lamport's "Clocks" paper. It's a landmark in
distributed systems, and a fine example of a deep paper in CS. Exellent
homework for anyone!

[http://www.cs.sfu.ca/~vaughan/teaching/431/papers/lamport78....](http://www.cs.sfu.ca/~vaughan/teaching/431/papers/lamport78.pdf)

------
bankim
Following Quora question has great responses [http://www.quora.com/What-are-
the-seminal-papers-in-distribu...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-seminal-
papers-in-distributed-systems-Why)

More readings <http://bytepawn.com/readings-in-distributed-systems/>

Recommended text book Distributed Systems: Concepts and Design (5th Edition)
by George Coulouris <http://amzn.com/0132143011>

------
ericflo
By far the best introduction, from the few that I've read, is Amazon's Dynamo:
[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/10/amazons_dynamo.h...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/10/amazons_dynamo.html)

~~~
rsa
Thanks for the link. Awesome paper.

------
benkant
There's a decent collection of resources at Google Code University:

<http://code.google.com/edu/parallel/index.html>

